# Budgie with reddish feathers on head



## Ecchan (Jun 21, 2016)

My blue budgie has red feathers on head since a few days and I have started to worried, he is grumpy since we got him months ago, i tried to look on his head but he dont likes to be hold, he bites really hard when I try, he never even lets me touch on his head, even hates when I touch him.

I have two budgies and one of them too energetic, chirps all day, annoys the blue one, but blue one is grumpy,rarely chirps(generally when outside if other budgie far away they chirp and song together, or when we talk him he chirps with us)

He eats normally, my other budgie was molted recently, but there are still too many feather droppings around my room, I guess my blue budgie is molting too, its his first time in my house while my other one had 2. I'm not sure which one is molting now ,they always lose feathers when flying or after preening.

Please help I dont know whats his problem.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

You don't need to worry about your budgie as those tube-like things you see on his forehead are perfectly normal and part of the moulting process.
Those are pin feathers and in due time they will open up and new feathers will come out. The red you see is more like pink in colour and that is the blood supply that feeds the growing (pin) feather, some of the skin can also be exposed during a moult and very soon new pin feathers will sprout.

You can help your budgie during this time by giving him foods rich in protein, like home made egg food or ready made egg food found at any specialized pet store. You can make your own egg food by hard boiling an egg and mashing it all up, you can add some finely chopped up veggies to the mix and also sprinkle a few seeds to make it more appealing. Flax seeds and Niger seeds are also good to offer during this time.

To help with the itch and general discomfort of the moult, you can place a shallow dish of water for your budgie to bathe in. If he likes veggies, then he may bathe on a dripping wet leafy green.

For detailed info on moulting you can check these links: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Molting does make a budgie grumpy and not all budgies molt in the same way. You said he is eating normally, which is awesome. Be sure to keep an eye on him, but I think he's just going through a bad molt. I'm no avian vet, though, and I have only had budgies for about 5 years. Have a look at this link by FaeryBee on molting.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

**aluz got to it before me! I see we posted the same link, though.


----------



## Ecchan (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! I'll try making that egg food, bud they dont generally eat anything that isnt hanged on, and I havent managed them to take a bath since we got them, but I'm dripping water on them sometimes, I hope they start taking a bath since its summer


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Ecchan, 

Aluz has given you some wonderful advice! I'm sorry your little guy is going through a tough moult! Hopefully with some nice eggfood and a bath if he wants it, he'll be feeling better in no time 

Both your boys are precious! What are their names? 

It's great to have you on the forums and you could not have come to a better place to learn even more and share all about your beautiful budgie boys!

Be sure to read through the links provided as well as the Budgie Articles and "stickies" (posts "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best budgie care and practices! :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

